# Smelly Towel



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I used a yucky shampoo that smelled like a permenant and now whenver my towel is wet it reeks. I hung it on the line for days till I thought the smell was gone but as soon as it was wet the smell was back. Any suggestions on how I can get the smell out, it's one of my favorite towels. Tyia


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I would try soaking it in a baking soda and warm water mix. I'm not sure how much, but baking soda usually gets odors out of laundry!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks, I will try it tommrow and report the results.


----------



## grammea (Sep 23, 2010)

Yup! That was exactly what I was going to say.
I use baking soda for deodorizing lots of things,carpets,sink drains,etc
God bless,
helen(grammea)


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

This worked great. Thanks so much!


----------

